# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  JPA + Hibernate : faire un select avec une null value

## bubulemaster

Bonjour,

j'ai une requte nomm : select truc from TableTruc truc where name = :name

Le problme c'est que si je passe null (setParameter("name", null)) dans le nom a ne fonctionne pas.
Je trouve plein d'avertissement (il faut utiliser IS NULL comme dans un requete SQL standard)  ce sujet sur internet mais aucune astuce.

Comment faire avec un setParameter ?

Merci

----------


## thebloodyman

```

```

D'aprs la javadoc, la valeur ne doit pas tre null.

Tu as une surcharge de la mthode 


```

```

D'aprs la mme doc, la valeur peut tre null mais j'ai l'impression que c'est bugg ou que ca sert  autre chose car ca me gnrait toujours des '='  au lieu des 'is'.
Enfin tu peux essayer...

Sinon t'as comme alternative : 
- L'api Criteria (gre le isNull parfaitement) 
- Faire du hql un peu sale ou tu gnre la requte diffremment selon que ton objet en entre soit null ou non. 

En gros (code tap  la vole, pas sur un IDE):



```

```

Si ta clause conditionnelle avec un objet null potentiel se trouve en plein milieu de ta requte, tu peux utiliser une chaine de requte templatis dont tu valoriseras les arguments avec la mthode format(String format, Object... args).

----------


## bubulemaster

Ok, merci.

J'ai fait la solution que tu donnes (avec le if).

----------

